# New Leather



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

I ordered a new strap from an Esty seller in Ukraine. Nicely made, and very comfortable. The only issue, for me, was, a little more attention to detail would have been ideal. The punched holes had not been dyed, nor the edges around the spring bars. I used some leather dye to improve matters.











Steve.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully, that strap will acquire the lovely patination that a good quality leather strap should, over the years. So many leather straps these days are made cheaply and have no lasting power, but yours looks pretty substantial.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

looks good


----------

